# 2002 J/80 for sale on EBay



## CharlestonBW (Nov 7, 2002)

(Please excuse the commercial post, but this is a great opportunity for someone out there.)

FOR SALE: 2002 J/80 #439 Brand new - sailed three times.

Four North sails including class and PHRF headsails. Triad trailer. Outboard. No bottom paint - drysailed only. Great opportunity to buy an almost new J/80 for less than new, and without the wait! OFFERED FOR SALE ON EBay - item #: 
1872084745 - BIDDING STARTED AT NOON WEDNESDAY Nov. 6, 2002. 
Lying Charleston, SC. Our trade - time to sell to make room for new inventory. 

Charleston Boatworks 
843-554-7757 
[email protected]


----------

